# Herbie Hancock, Derek Trucks, Vinnie Colaiuta KILLIN' this !!!!!



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Does it get any better than this ????
Soul and feel to the max !!!!

YouTube - Herbie Hancock - Space Captain


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

What an awesome line-up. Thanks for the link Pete!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Very cool, still retains some of that "Mad Dogs and Englishmen" vibe, which is my favorite version.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Awesome!!!


----------



## mhmf2010 (Jul 20, 2010)

*mile high music festival*



faracaster said:


> Does it get any better than this ????
> Soul and feel to the max !!!!
> 
> YouTube - Herbie Hancock - Space CaptainCricket Wireless is providing a live video feed of the Mile High Music Festival on their website here Mile High Music Festival | Cricket Wireless. Bookmark it so you can see your favorite artist(s) perform live, completely free!]


----------

